# best dumpster score..



## Hottboxx

me and my buddy carletto dumpster scored 10 gallons of still cold vitamin D milk and 2 and a half cartons of light and ultra light doral ciggerettes and a shit ton of steaks and pork and ribs and all kinds of dank meat...and it was all just tossed out


----------



## Hollywood

did you eat any of that meat? the one time i cooked dumpster meat it was a whole duck(i was assured it was still frozen when dumpstered) and it smelled like wet dog while it was cooking and i never cooked duck and i thought it was terrible. i don't know if i can ever try duck again.

the most recent epic find i can think of was about 3months ago a friend called to say that the "super secret" beer dumpster had tons of cases of twisted teas(space beer) my boyf grabbed 8. i didn't drink any because space beer doesn't sound too good to me but others had lots of free alcohol for a while.


----------



## Hottboxx

fuck yeah fer beer dumpster....yeah we took it back to camp and bar B Q'd that shit.....hobo feast


----------



## RnJ

My best scores were those I just accross One time, I had just bought two slices of pieces, when I found one full and one half-eaten slice sitting on a paper plate at the top of the restaurants wastebasket. So I told the lady behind the counter that I was gonna take it. I wouldn't have bought the pizza had I seen the rejected stuff first, but I got nice and full and had an extra piece for a later snack.

Literally less than 5 minutes ago, I was put my popcorn bag into the University cafeteria wastebasket, and saw a cinnamon bun still saran(sp?)-wrapped sitting at the top of bag. Yoink! It's my lucky day!


----------



## simpletoremember

In Arcata my friends and I found about an ounce worth of weed in a dumpster, but in Ashland when college was getting out we found beer, a laptop, and a few bikes.


----------



## menu

you guys dig in dumpsters? gross. hahaha jk

found a bunch of trim in a downtown trash can in ukiah last year. prolly about 2 ounces


----------



## Gypsybones

was in oakland one time and two of us we're in the industrial district trying to dive the cinna-bun dumpster. when we turned down one street sure as shit setting right on the side of the road was a 4ft water bong.
still had the price tag on the bottom, brand fucking new.


----------



## blackcoffee

ah! the best dumpster score would have had to have been at a vending machine company. dumpster filled top to bottom with candy, soda, chips. it was like finding the cheat code to life. :soldier:


----------



## FuckYeah

simpletoremember said:


> In Arcata my friends and I found about an ounce worth of weed in a dumpster, but in Ashland when college was getting out we found beer, a laptop, and a few bikes.



fuckyeah dumpsterweed there's dirt and stems and you gotta beat like a hundred people to it. but it's free


----------



## barnaclebones

my old house had a big warehouse in bmore that used to store mattresses.... with a door right off the kitchen, so it was like a 3000 square foot freezer in the winter. 

this made going to the DC odwalla dmpster so fucking sweet. we had a dumpster coop for a while with 3 or 4 trucks that would go on 4 different plotted routes. Everyone in the community (not jst people who helped out.... ANYONE..) would come on the same night and we'd divvy everything up... and there were lists of households dietary restrictions and needs... like baby formula and pet food. fucking sweet. happened once a week in the summer when possible and twice a month in the winter. i think it lasted for a coupla years. just another reason why organized punx would make a better world for all of us. <3

the odwalla dumpster can be so sad tho... leavin all that juice behind? so we didnt have to... and with one trip down thjere, we'd have juice all fucking winter.


----------



## Hollywood

barnaclebones said:


> this made going to the DC odwalla dmpster so fucking sweet. we had a dumpster coop for a while with 3 or 4 trucks that would go on 4 different plotted routes. Everyone in the community (not jst people who helped out.... ANYONE..) would come on the same night and we'd divvy everything up... and there were lists of households dietary restrictions and needs... like baby formula and pet food. fucking sweet. happened once a week in the summer when possible and twice a month in the winter. i think it lasted for a coupla years. just another reason why organized punx would make a better world for all of us. <3



that is so inspiring it brings a tear to my eye. and you are right.


----------



## barnaclebones

oooo... other best score? an antique store dumpster.

i found a german english language primer that was all hand set letter type on handmade paper and a hand marbelized cover... printed in 1811. crazy.

not to mention all these fucking sweet comics... little shop of horrors, man of steel no.1, the spectre (first 4 issues), the phantom, cosmic boy.... awesome.

plus some other awesome antique childrens story books, perfect for harvesting creepy old illustrations from.


----------



## finn

barnaclebones said:


> my old house had a big warehouse in bmore that used to store mattresses.... with a door right off the kitchen, so it was like a 3000 square foot freezer in the winter.
> 
> this made going to the DC odwalla dmpster so fucking sweet. we had a dumpster coop for a while with 3 or 4 trucks that would go on 4 different plotted routes. Everyone in the community (not jst people who helped out.... ANYONE..) would come on the same night and we'd divvy everything up... and there were lists of households dietary restrictions and needs... like baby formula and pet food. fucking sweet. happened once a week in the summer when possible and twice a month in the winter. i think it lasted for a coupla years. just another reason why organized punx would make a better world for all of us. <3
> 
> the odwalla dumpster can be so sad tho... leavin all that juice behind? so we didnt have to... and with one trip down thjere, we'd have juice all fucking winter.



I remember this, there was so much, I even took to purposefully fermenting them, though a lot of them would self-ferment on their own. One of these days someone will find the bolthouse dumpsters though...


----------



## barnaclebones

oh hell yeah... bolthouse is the shiznittlebam.


----------



## dolly

So first we found a sweater and we thought "Hell yeah, a sweater!" but then we checked the pockets and it had a big jar full of weed. Other then that I haven't had too much luck but a couple times I've found brand new sleeping bags, shoes, and backpack, which if didn't come in handy for myself I've always found a good home for them with a squatter that was in need of it.


----------



## sprout

Well, lookie here at what I got tonight:







I only took about half of the vegetarian slices. There were three more boxes full.
Plus weird gigantic asian cucumbers.

Hooray!
I wish someone else was here to help me eat it all =\


----------



## MrD

My best dumpster scores:
-Electric Guitar with Amp
-Naked Juice Dumpster
-Veggie Meat Dumpster 
-Alternative Baking Company Dumpster
-Some pop corn store in Chicago, trash bags filled with different types of pop corn 


Good god, with the Veggie Meat and the Naked Juice Dumpsters so close, i just stuffed my pack full and just ate for days!


----------



## anywhere_but_here

I don't think I have just one good dumpster score. Berkeley when college gets out is amazing. Me and my friends found like 3 pretty much full half gallons of whiskey, rum, and more whiskey, trampolines, $100 calculators, and a brand new sleeping bag. But in Arcata the freezer broke at the safeway so they just threw the stuff on the shelves away. We filled up the back of an extended bed truck with ribs, steaks, and just a shit ton of meat and fixins. We had a dirty kid feast in the redwood park all day long.


----------



## bikegeek666

my personal favorite despite many awesome finds was the life size cardboard cutout of samuel l. jackson. it spent a brief time right inside the front door but after surprising a few people we put it in the shower. now....this was a punk house, mind you, and despite 15 (or so, it was hard to keep track) kids living in the house, it took a week or two for anyone to notice and move it in order to shower.


----------



## Hottboxx

haha...bike geek..thatwould scare the shit out of me...samuel l. jacksions head popping into my shower.......


----------



## MrD

During a Salmonella scare, i came up on 20 full boxes of cliff bars!!


----------



## Bishop

i havent dumpsterd very long..but ivve found an all you can eat place that throws everything out at 6 pm. food every night. found a half a pack of smokes with like three grams of dro sitin on top of a trashcan at the university in denton. a box full of badass old school cartoon tapes, and a 40 o steel in one trashcan.
=]

i love this life of mine.


----------



## smellsea

dumpster filled to the top with confetti.


----------



## RnJ

Last weekend I scored my biggest yet:
A case full of soy milk cartons, a case full of orange juice, 2 cases full of milk, a case full of yogurt, all organic (and we left at least as much behind).
A bag full of assorted candies and juice mixes, two kinds of stringable cheesesticks, about 4 cases of soda in cans, some cough drops, a couple boxes of kleenex, a bag of pecans, a bag of chips, juice crystals, and a few other items.

Alas, I've been finding local gold, as well as someone to go digging with (because it's always more fun).


----------



## cheeses

filled a shoping cart with mad french cheeses in san diego last winter 
and in winnipeg me and my friends get like 40 steakes and about the same in bacon packs its pritty ballin.


----------



## MrD

33 pounds of organic ground beef from trader joe's!


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx

in terms of food... found six boxes of ready made mashed potatoes, and assorted soups behind a catering company off fowler behind taco bell in tampa, they are usually good every week for food or scrap metal... in terms of scrap metal for recycling... about 60 pounds of aluminum,three broken trombones, 5 pounds of cans and some bails of copper wire. all in all not too bad, I wish i had the luck to come across mucho cervasa along the way... most ive found is a twelve pack in a trash bin


----------



## slurricane

a few years back in orange county, ca i was runnin around with this chick that had a burly man jeep and we drove by one of those huge industrial dumpsters that open like a door [that was in front of someones house oddly enough] during the day and looked inside from the top because the doors were locked and there were two bikes in there [i dont ride but she did], we came back that night and the doors were unlocked so we opened it and there was a full, untapped keg of guinness just SITTING there still ridiculously cold. took all of our warrior instincts to lift it up into the front seat of the jeep. another time in orange county i found an entire set-up for a 33mm nikon photography camera, different lenses and all fully functional. luckydiver ahaha. there's been a few times at party stores where i found BOXES AND BOXES of candy, stupid hats, severed heads, CELEBRATION SHADES, and messed up costumes. needless to say i had a blast.


----------



## JonnyDrainpipe

Chocolate factory! Big box of truffles and a half pound of fudge.


----------



## LittleRed

A bop-it with batteries still in it and all functional. Hooray for dumpster entertainment!


----------



## Deleted member 20

I amost never dumpster dive but back in the 90's I scored a serious load one night. I was working for a dotcom grocery home delivery co & we would throw away tons of edible food daily. it occure dto me that this corporate waste may be interchangeable. It was. There wass a computer reseller that catered to small businesses & not the public, they would setup servers & whole sytems for offices etc. Well I got all thsi brand new microsoft & othe rsoftware bundles new in packaging & current, as well as some external storage devices & misc. comp hardware. I also scored a bunch of stepping motors & various other new electronic parts from another dumpster. All this stuff sold on ebay/craigslist for over $1,000 total. Pure dumb luck though & has never been repeateed.


----------



## LittleRed

Just last weekend, hitched to Anacortes WA couldn't help but look behind the local doughnut shop to find a dumpster full of donuts and snagged a glaze bag full probably about 15 lb.s of 1 day old donuts and muffins. Not stale or anything. Every doughnut from maple bars to blueberry muffins.


----------



## GutterGrayse

I once found a carhartt jacket, boots, and a travel pack (all in great condition) in a dumpster right next to another dumpster with pizza and half a space bag in it.
Someone fucked up.


----------



## Ayurveda78

Donut house...yum


----------



## Forest 420 Despot

Another Police Story, staring Jackie Chan. first time i watched it i was trashed on acid and i will never forget how funny i thought it was at the time, he ends up doing kong-fu in Lego land and falling in the bigger ball pit i ever seen


----------



## nocomplykidd

Little caesars pizza is usually my go to.. I've gotten 8 full pizzas and breadsticks haha dumpster pizzas da shit. Dunkin donuts is a nice spot for trash bags full of donuts/bagels/muffins too when they close


----------



## dprogram

Most recent was in Martinsburg, WV nearly a full pizza still warm left in the trash bin downtown. Sack full of vegetables that were still great right below.


----------



## landpirate

old library books from a skip outside the library, gay porn magazines from a newsagents bin and old fancy dress costumes from bin bags outside a costume hire place. none of these things are necessary for survival but they all made life a little bit better.


----------



## sparky

Got a whole green bin of auntie annes pretzels the other night that was awesome


----------



## Matt Derrick

vaughn said:


> Dunkin donuts is a nice spot for trash bags full of donuts/bagels/muffins too when they close



I once found a PBR lamp in a dunkin donuts dumpster in Baltimore. It was weird, and wonderful


----------



## Thx

Dumpster diving, the thought of it brings back some fond memories from the time I was shacking up with a lady in downtown Seattle.

On Sunday evenings we'd be bored and broke as usual and canvassed the downtown Belltown area and all through Capitol Hill. We managed to furnish our apartment in a couple months, the things we would pull out of the dumpster had to be in good repair and also be something we wanted or needed, just having some value was not enough by itself.

Let's see if I can list the things we found from almost 20 years ago...

A 4-piece sectional sofa in good repair, a recliner that was less than a year old and had a $299 price tag on the bottom.

A white leopard collector plate, a nice Persian type rug worth maybe $150, a professional mop and bucket set we ended up selling for $25 to a downtown art gallery who was tired of having the janitor wring mops in the toilet, lol.

A graphite fishing pole, a set of black onyx china, a hexagonal fish tank with accessories. An antique book shelf for all the books we found and someone's collection of old radio programs on cassette tape, cost about $9 each and I had about 150 of them.

A working color TV, a nice end table for the sectional sofa, a large camp ax, a brand new coffee maker, two matching table lamps, a working box fan and an old sea chest that made a nice coffee table.

We toyed with the idea of setting up a second-hand store or putting an ad in the paper: "We'll clean out your attic, very reasonable rates..."

But we were desperately poor at the same time and were lucky to find what we needed.

But we had a lot of fun doing it and every dumpster was a potential treasure trove.

And I guess I'm a natural-born dumpster-diver. ::shy::

Thx


----------



## Sprouticus

Best score???? U-district in Seattle many many years ago a head-shop went out of business. Instead of taking all their shit with them, they threw it all away. Dozens of brand new Bongs, pipes, papers, salvia extract 20x (we smoked this in Wyoming at the Golden-eye wildlife refuge outside Casper", porn, porn, porn...i love porn, pretty much the whole store in the dumpster. We took everything to Folk Life and made hundreds and hundreds of dollars YAY!!! What a great time that was!!!


----------



## Skidkidfox

Few weeks ago in Ontario my buddy and i had been talking for days about how much we wanted saurkraut and sure enough the next day we found 5 huge jars in a giant tiger dumpster, along with a fishing pole, a shitload of expensive lemonade, and like 10 6-packs of san pellegrino. A few days later in regina we found a shitload of charcuterie (fancy deli meat) that was mostly 100% fine. Proscuitto, corned beef, chorizo, all kinds of shit. It ruled!


----------



## beastcoast

I just stopped by my favorite dumpster belonging to a bougie outdoor gear company. Picked up two crossbows, a couple huuuuge tents, some campchairs and a leatherman. 
Returned everything I couldn't use to the store for cash money and boots!


----------



## tobepxt

most recent "best" was in cookville tn. a quick stop at aldi supplied four boxes of produce and a couple loafs of squished bread. then we went to a dollar store and scored ~200 fresh eggs. went straight back to shut up and grow it and had monster omelettes the next morning with the 40 or so folks who were out there for the work party this past spring.


----------



## ecovillager12

I have a friend who found a backpack with a half ounce of weed, over $300, and a laptop, in the dumpster behind a Hookah bar


----------



## VtJake

My homie luke and I dumpstered seventeen 12 packs, 14 eighteen packs and 22 thirty packs of beer in NY. We worked together at a job I got fired from for selling dope to people while on the clock. After being fired he would throw away 75-count cases of frozen lobster tail which we would sell to Puerto Rican restaraunts on the west side at half of sticker price..although I guess that doesn't count since he was the one throwing it in the dumpster and I would come snipe that shit


----------



## VikingAdventurer

VtJake said:


> My homie luke and I dumpstered seventeen 12 packs, 14 eighteen packs and 22 thirty packs of beer in NY. We worked together at a job I got fired from for selling dope to people while on the clock. After being fired he would throw away 75-count cases of frozen lobster tail which we would sell to Puerto Rican restaraunts on the west side at half of sticker price..although I guess that doesn't count since he was the one throwing it in the dumpster and I would come snipe that shit




I would say that this doesn't really count, Lol.::eyepatch::


----------



## VtJake

Well the beer part counts haha


----------



## fruit is bad for you

3 tins of special brew. some shops only sells cans in a 4 pack, if someone's lifted a single can they'd just throw away the remaining 3.


----------



## Ranger

Best I've ever found was an entire case of large blocks of cheddar because yogurt had spilled on the outside of the box and a bunch of pomwonderfuls.


----------



## Deleted member 15688

Hottboxx said:


> me and my buddy carletto dumpster scored 10 gallons of still cold vitamin D milk and 2 and a half cartons of light and ultra light doral ciggerettes and a shit ton of steaks and pork and ribs and all kinds of dank meat...and it was all just tossed out



Me and my friend "Homie Matt" in Arizona hit a couple of training area dumpsters on Ft. Huachuca and came away with a couple of months worth of food and sundries. We also scored boots, clothing and toiletries....


----------



## Deleted member 15688

sprout said:


> Well, lookie here at what I got tonight:
> 
> View attachment 33022
> 
> 
> I only took about half of the vegetarian slices. There were three more boxes full.
> Plus weird gigantic asian cucumbers.
> 
> Hooray!
> I wish someone else was here to help me eat it all =\



those look like Luffa gourds or as the Asians call them "Bitter gourd" , they cook it like squash....


----------

